# Has anyone tried Intermittent Fasting and looked good?



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

There has been alot of interest in I.F of late and was just wondering if anyone that does actually looks good?

I mean that with no disrespect.

People I've come across in real life who do it look like sh1t.

I'm not against it and I am actually quite interested in it from a work point of view.

Discuss

Baz


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bit of a broad question as it depends what you class as looking good.

I would be happy with the body the leangains guy has.

The hodge twins are on IF now but they are using it to cut, I believe they used the six small meals idea to bulk. Pretty sure they said they intend to try bulking on it after this cut.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm probably not the sort of person who's results you're interested in given that I don't BB and I'm a girl but since doing IF I've lost fat quicker, feel really well and everyone's been commenting on how healthy I look. I also get feelings of euphoria on the second day.

But then I have also quit booze which helps! :laugh:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Scott is in good shape and i know his a big believer in it.

I don't think is suited to body builders athletes on the other hand maybe, i know team GB used this for alot off there prep there was an article ill try to find it


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wouldent mind a read of it resale if you find it.

Had a little google search but can't find anything.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

IF does reduce IGF-1 levels which I image is the last thing that BB'er would want.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

I've found it really good for losing fat, I've managed to lose about 1.5stone on it and my weights haven't dropped at all in the gym.

I do think you really do have to be quite strict on the carb cyling side of it to obtain really good bodybuilding results

P.S Katy awesome picture! Dammmnnnn


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

nick-h said:


> I've found it really good for losing fat, I've managed to lose about 1.5stone on it and my weights haven't dropped at all in the gym.
> 
> I do think you really do have to be quite strict on the carb cyling side of it to obtain really good bodybuilding results
> 
> P.S Katy awesome picture! Dammmnnnn


That's some good weight loss and to have maintained strength is great! Thinking about it, my strength is still increasing despite the fasting and I'm losing fat.

Cheers for the compliment  Brightens my day


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

Ya Welcome nice to be nice 

The only thing I'm finding now is increasing my strength is very difficult, I train at 6am in a fasted state with just BCAA's unsure if its IF which is hindering it or my routine. I'm going to switch the routine about first as I quite enjoy the Leangains eatting.

Also just started an EPI cycle, think I'll put a log on when I get a chance


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been looking at trialing this for mixing up my cut at the moment as it would also lend to my working habits.

I know most people have an eating window of between 2pm-8pm but are you allowed to have a morning shake or does this defeat the object of it? I would probably try and line up 4 meals in that window at 2, 4, 6 and 8pm but it will more likely be 2 or 3.

I guess relating to the OP I don't want to lose any gains and I can cope with the lethargy no problems as usually do a simple carb cut. What is the norm for cycling on this in people's experiences?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ballin said:


> I have been looking at trialing this for mixing up my cut at the moment as it would also lend to my working habits.
> 
> I know most people have an eating window of between 2pm-8pm but are you allowed to have a morning shake or does this defeat the object of it? I would probably try and line up 4 meals in that window at 2, 4, 6 and 8pm but it will more likely be 2 or 3.
> 
> I guess relating to the OP I don't want to lose any gains and I can cope with the lethargy no problems as usually do a simple carb cut. What is the norm for cycling on this in people's experiences?


There's a quite a few different approaches so the eating window is only for one particular approach. There might be another one that allows a morning shake. I personally do 2 days a week on 600kcals so there's no eating window; I just consume those calories when and how I like.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Daaaaamn!! Someone I know eats the allocated 2,500 one day and then eats nothing for the whole of the next day now that is savage! Clearly I need to read up some more on this as I thought the window was the generic method.

Failing that is SoZ's living off whey for 4 weeks haha!


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah a anything with say more than 30 calories, would be classed as breaking your fast

Black coffee is allowed, lots of water and occasionally I'll munch on a couple of sugar free mints.

My feeding window is between 12:30 -8:30pm.

Lean gains style is high protein, high carb, low fat on training days for my 2500 cals

and high fat no carbs on non training days lower cals for me about 1400 cals

Your biggest meal of the day should be either post or pre workout. I fit in 2 big meals and a shake in my window cause and maybe a protein bar thrown in


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Daaaaamn!! Someone I know eats the allocated 2,500 one day and then eats nothing for the whole of the next day now that is savage! Clearly I need to read up some more on this as I thought the window was the generic method.
> 
> Failing that is SoZ's living off whey for 4 weeks haha!


the eating window is the leangains version really, leangains.com is a good read for that version then you get to eat everyday


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Daaaaamn!! Someone I know eats the allocated 2,500 one day and then eats nothing for the whole of the next day now that is savage! Clearly I need to read up some more on this as I thought the window was the generic method.
> 
> Failing that is SoZ's living off whey for 4 weeks haha!


I two days straight on 600kcals a day. Today is day 1 for me this week. So far I've had a 1 egg mushroom omelette and 2 black coffees. I'll probably snack on some watermelon soon. I've found a way to have 4 meals a day that equate to 600kcals and it's fine. But then my metabolic rate will of course be lower than you guys on here!.

I do cardio on my first day and nothing on day two because I'm just too weak! I feel fine within myself but when it comes to weights I'm suddenly pathetic! :laugh:

My approach was shown on the Horizon programme recently and I chose it because it suits me best and because of the health benefits shown in the documentary.

Lorian posted some useful links here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/intermittent-fasting/190015-intermittent-fasting-if-ebook-52-diet-uk-m-trial.html


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have tried IF and wasn't for me, Just couldn't realistically run this with working long days and not getting into the gym until 7pm, when i was doing it I was cramming so much into meals I actually just felt bloated and stodgy for the rest of the day, I personally make better gains from standard Macro counting, Not to discount IF as it does seem to work for people and great if you want to cut, but if your bulking or already struggling to calculate or maintain your macros then IF is suicide IMO


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys will have a read over a meager lunch no doubt haha- reps for you both.

I know a lot about weight loss having shed a lot to get where I am today but that invariably burns up muscle mass too and I have worked hard to get where I am so not too keen on risking it.

I went on a serious no carb cut at the start of the year and I lost 17lbs in a month but I found it eventually caught up with me and I felt really ill towards the end so I think perhaps I may just do a carb re feed day in the week to keep my body guessing but this is certainly food for thought, if you pardon the pun!

Got hold of some Anavar for a 8 week cycle on 100mg a day which I will do in the new year so I definately want to do this first to lose as much as I can before I jump on the cycle.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks guys will have a read over a meager lunch no doubt haha- reps for you both.

I know a lot about weight loss having shed a lot to get where I am today but that invariably burns up muscle mass too and I have worked hard to get where I am so not too keen on risking it.

I went on a serious no carb cut at the start of the year and I lost 17lbs in a month but I found it eventually caught up with me and I felt really ill towards the end so I think perhaps I may just do a carb re feed day in the week to keep my body guessing but this is certainly food for thought, if you pardon the pun!

Got hold of some Anavar for a 8 week cycle on 100mg a day which I will do in the new year so I definately want to do this first to lose as much as I can before I jump on the cycle.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I use it, i look sh1t still lol but without it i would look sh1tter............. the way it helps me is that there is no way on this earth i could eat as little as 1900 calories as i have got a rather big appetite without skipping breakfast. I have tried keto- couldnt hack it felt like sh1t, my breath stank it was horrible and food choice is very limited. I tried the little and often method, no fcuking way - if i eat a tiny meal, i am still starving afterwards, just doesnt work FOR ME.

Drinking coffee with sweetener up until lunch time and having a decent 900 calorie feed at around 1pm really is the easiest way for me and then i have a snack or shake few hours after and a decent size dinner at around 7 to tide me over till bed time, it just makes dieting a hell of a lot easier for me. There are many people who use intermittent fasting and look good but its only been popular for so long, established bodybuilders (like yourself) who have been in the game a long time who already have an awesome physique are not willing to try something new as they are set in their ways about what has been ingrained into them for years (just my opinion btw). That might be why in your opinon you think people look sh1t on it.

layne norton looks alright lol

i'd say try it and see, would be interesting to see an unbiased opinion from someone whos been in the game a while


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I use it, i look sh1t still lol but without it i would look sh1tter............. the way it helps me is that there is no way on this earth i could eat as little as 1900 calories as i have got a rather big appetite without skipping breakfast. I have tried keto- couldnt hack it felt like sh1t, my breath stank it was horrible and food choice is very limited. I tried the little and often method, no fcuking way - if i eat a tiny meal, i am still starving afterwards, just doesnt work FOR ME.
> 
> Drinking coffee with sweetener up until lunch time and having a decent 900 calorie feed at around 1pm really is the easiest way for me and then i have a snack or shake few hours after and a decent size dinner at around 7 to tide me over till bed time, it just makes dieting a hell of a lot easier for me. There are many people who use intermittent fasting and look good but its only been popular for so long, established bodybuilders (like yourself) who have been in the game a long time who already have an awesome physique are not willing to try something new as they are set in their ways about what has been ingrained into them for years (just my opinion btw). That might be why in your opinon you think people look sh1t on it.
> 
> ...


I'm intrested in this approach for my cycle priming cut before the bulk.

The only thing i worry about is the possible muscle loss, obviously i'll be running test to try and preserve muscle.

How have you found it in terms of that mate?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

As mentioned before. Hodgetwins look good. And natural.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chunkee said:


> I'm intrested in this approach for my cycle priming cut before the bulk.
> 
> The only thing i worry about is the possible muscle loss, obviously i'll be running test to try and preserve muscle.
> 
> How have you found it in terms of that mate?


you will be running test, unless you are a low bodyfat already i doubt u will lose any muscle, but even if u was spreading your meals out i doubt u would lose muscle then, its the same. Look into protein digestion times, u dont need to eat every few hours, there is lots of info on the leangains website and they are backed up by studies and anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Defo gonna be running a log on this I think once I figure out a suitable window.

I think the hardest part is avoiding drinking or eating late due to work or other committments...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Defo gonna be running a log on this I think once I figure out a suitable window.
> 
> I think the hardest part is avoiding drinking or eating late due to work or other committments...


Will you link to it in here?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea definately- will do my research and work out my macros this weekend. Need to figure out my base metabolic rate properly came out something crazy last time like 3,780 calories but I guess being a bit chubs it would skew it a bit- might try and stick to 2,000 per day as a good target and adjust as needed.

Don't really drink anymore except one event on the 27th of the month which will be heavy drinking but I one day won't hurt.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm starting my IF log when my leg heals and im able to drive again and get to the gym, hoping it will be this Monday, already got my macros sorted and trialed three different approaches to IF to see what one fits my work the best.

Do IF based logs go in here Katy or the regular journal section ?


----------



## Veni (Aug 8, 2012)

Just my 2 cents, but I have found that running it for extended periods the results diminish and the good feelings get lessened. I have run it for the past 6-7 weeks and followed lean gains. The best results I would say are in the first 2-3 weeks, after that weightloss continues, but at a reduced rate for sure. Ive since gone back to eating breakfast and feeling better so IMO cycling IF would prove good for long term results.

A 2:2 or 3:2 of IF to a standard eating programme would work well I think and this is what I will be trying over the next few months.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Katy said:


> I'm probably not the sort of person who's results you're interested in given that I don't BB and I'm a girl but since doing IF I've lost fat quicker, feel really well and everyone's been commenting on how healthy I look. I also get feelings of euphoria on the second day.
> 
> But then I have also quit booze which helps! :laugh:


Agreed, 5000 less calories from booze a day will always help the weight loss 

On a serious I'm happy IF is working for you.

Now, you're taking in far less calories than normally recommended for a female (RDA Government etc blah blah). So, do you think IF just helps u stick to a diet better than normal 3meals / 2snacks a day as it's more regimented?

I think for people that struggle to stick to a diet or have poor metabolisms it's a brilliant idea.

Someone looking to bulk up or someone who has a fast metabolism it's going to lead to catabolism in a big way. Hard to get out of a caloric deficit in just 6-8 hours of eating IMO


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> I'm starting my IF log when my leg heals and im able to drive again and get to the gym, hoping it will be this Monday, already got my macros sorted and trialed three different approaches to IF to see what one fits my work the best.
> 
> Do IF based logs go in here Katy or the regular journal section ?


IF logs go in the usual journal section 



DB said:


> Agreed, 5000 less calories from booze a day will always help the weight loss
> 
> On a serious I'm happy IF is working for you.
> 
> ...


Cheeky! I wasn't quite on that much! :laugh:

I consume less than the RDA anyway; I was on 1200kcal a day but I'm upping that to 1500 kcals instead (apart from fasting days). Unless I became far more active or built up more muscle I can't see myself ever needing the RDA; I think it's too high for the average woman in today's society.

I think some IF approaches are only really doable by those who respond well to rules and have discipline. But then you have to be disciplined to diet anyway. And so for people who 'struggle to stick to a diet' might struggle to fast. That's what I've noticed with friends and family anyway; they usually cheat e.g. by claiming that 'fruit doesn't count' or sneaking the odd snack and not counting it or they just flat out fail. But then that's with the 2 day fast that I do. Another approach might work well for people who struggle with dieting.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Katy said:


> IF logs go in the usual journal section
> 
> Cheeky! I wasn't quite on that much! :laugh:
> 
> ...


Totally agree with RDA being too high for the majority of women.

1800-2000 cals for women a day. I don't know any women, even doing 2hours cardio and weights that diet on that amount.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DB said:


> Totally agree with RDA being too high for the majority of women.
> 
> 1800-2000 cals for women a day. I don't know any women, even doing 2hours cardio and weights that diet on that amount.


Absolutely! I think that 1500 is spot on for me otherwise I'd just gradually gain weight...and I exericse more than the average woman. Trouble is, the mojority of women follow that guideline and wonder why they still have podge!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

i have practised leangains style of eating (2-10pm) around 2 years now, it fits in really easily with my gym pattern, shifts etc.

For the past 3 months I have run my own modified version. I still carb and kcal cycle and follow the 2-10 eating window but one day a week I have a 24-30 hour fast. However on one day a week (legs day) I absolutely smash anything i can get down me!! I have done this now for around 3 months.

I have lost NO weight (80kgs) BUT my bodyfat has gone from 15% to 10%, natty too. Strength has increased week upon week without fail. I have been training for 15 years both assisted and natty.

Get people at the mo asking if im on the roids!

Of course nutrition and bodybuilding is very person specific but this protocol definately works for me.

Awesome Avi too Katy!! :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> Awesome Avi too Katy!! :thumb:


Aww, thanks :blush:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Started my log here...tomorrow's bacon sandwich and a latte will be the last breakfast till Xmas!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/197720-ballins-intermittent-fasting-log-leangains.html


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes. 1k daily deficit and a refeed/cheat day on Saturday had great results


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I am on day two of the lean gains and I am looking mighty fine!


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> I am on day two of the lean gains and I am looking mighty fine!


I have only been on this for the past 5 hours and im looking pretty good right now too.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

im on week 9 and i look epic.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

The Hodge twins look pretty damn good and their huge fans of IM


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Bish83 said:


> I have only been on this for the past 5 hours and im looking pretty good right now too.
> 
> View attachment 97920


you dont get my irony.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I've seen people get decent results from it. I've also used it myself and found that it's easier to adhere to than a regular diet so my results were better than they might have been otherwise.

But it's only the convenience of eating later that I find works because for all that, IMO, IF is no different than any other low calorie diet - if you've got a deficit, you'll lose fat. I think people are giving too much credit to "eating windows" and ignoring the fact that if you go under your calorie limit, it doesn't matter what diet you're on, you should lose.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

I started just 4 days ago and I can already see a difference. I weighed myself before I started (191lbs) and I'm going to keep a weekly log of weight loss (if any). I'm looking to keep it up for at least 8 weeks.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I've been doing IF a few months now and I look ok


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

me too i lost about a stone over the course of 3 months


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

IF works. A combination of efficient fat burning (due to it being able to ramp up over the fast) and restricted calories (via a reduced eating window) results in phenomenal fat loss for seemingly little effort other than maybe a little hunger during the day.

I only do IF during week days and have slightly increased the eating window as I was losing fat quicker than I liked, and am trying to grow whilst cutting (which my personal bests would seem to indicate, along with increasing definition and a stable-ish weight at the moment of just over 16 stone).

At the weekends I try to consume lots of protein. I also eat junk / treat food every day once I've hit my target for protein (250g a day).


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Am not sure how to quantify it against other diets with equal 24hr calorie restriction because pretty much every time I cut I do so by only eating in a 9-10 hour window anyway... when I did try reducing the window to 8 hours to diet IF style I noticed no difference, but that could be because I was basically IF'ing already anyway, and the one hours difference wasn't significant enough to make a difference.

Did try the 4 hour eating window for about ten days but that one caused me a few issues with headaches and digestive problems so gave up and went back to a more normal pattern.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I train fasted and eat one meal a day. Going three years now. I feel like I have total control over my weight. No problem losing or gaining. Life is incredibly simple. Doesn't take more than an hour to finish my big ass meal and count the macros.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

iamyou said:


> I train fasted and eat one meal a day. Going three years now. I feel like I have total control over my weight. No problem losing or gaining. Life is incredibly simple. Doesn't take more than an hour to finish my big ass meal and count the macros.


Every day for 3 years? How much do you consume each meal?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Katy said:


> Every day for 3 years? How much do you consume each meal?


Yes, pretty much. I did IF even before that but didn't train fasted.

I'm currently recomping, so off days are around 2300-2400 cals (high fat) and workout days 2700-3000 (high carb).


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

iamyou said:


> Yes, pretty much. I did IF even before that but didn't train fasted.
> 
> I'm currently recomping, so off days are around 2300-2400 cals (high fat) and workout days 2700-3000 (high carb).


Hmm, interesting. How do you think that impacts on your general health? Beneficial?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Katy said:


> Hmm, interesting. How do you think that impacts on your general health? Beneficial?


I certainly feel healthy. It's been so long I have nothing to compare it to. I heal fast, have lots of energy, sleep well, nice skin etc. Hard to say if it would any different if I hadn't been doing it. I bet I'd have a harder time staying lean though. It feels right...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

iamyou said:


> I certainly feel healthy. It's been so long I have nothing to compare it to. I heal fast, have lots of energy, sleep well, nice skin etc. Hard to say if it would any different if I hadn't been doing it. I bet I'd have a harder time staying lean though. It feels right...


I know someone who does that...he's not exactly healthy due to smoking but weight is never an issue and eats like a horse when he has his one meal!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Katy said:


> Every day for 3 years? How much do you consume each meal?


Its based on the warrior Diet there is pro mma athleats and NFL athleats doing this also but not sure if 3 years also they take in green powders during the day with pure vegetable juice to help digestive system


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Its based on the warrior Diet there is pro mma athleats and NFL athleats doing this also but not sure if 3 years also they take in green powders during the day with pure vegetable juice to help digestive system


D'ya know, just this second, as I clicked on this thread, Lorian and I said 'sounds like the warrior diet' then I read your post :laugh:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Its a very good diet

its in sane how much weight you loos once you suppress insulin for a large portion off the day 20hours but the down full is the body hits homeostasis very quick and t3 levels will shut down hence why most dont do long term. unless aided with T3

Also digesting 2400/3000 cals in one meal will play havoc on you guts


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Katy said:


> I'm probably not the sort of person who's results you're interested in given that I don't BB and I'm a girl but since doing IF I've lost fat quicker, feel really well and everyone's been commenting on how healthy I look. I also get feelings of euphoria on the second day.
> 
> But then I have also quit booze which helps! :laugh:


Katy can u give me a little break down on what you do?! Ive been interested in IF but just need a little advise x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Katy can u give me a little break down on what you do?! Ive been interested in IF but just need a little advise x


There's lots of different types of fasting but the one I do is the one I saw demonstrated and disucssed in a recent channel 4 documentary with Michael Mosely. Basically, 2 days a week (not consecutive) I consume just 600kcals. Some people have those caloreis in just one meal but I split them throughout the day. So for example, when fasting this Tuesday I'll spread my 600kcals throughout the day along with lots of black coffee and herbal tea and then on Wednesday morning be back to eating my usual 1500kcals. The reason I'm choosing this approach is that so far research has shown that it decreases your risk of developing cancer (due to the reduction of the growth hormone IGF-1) and also prompt the growth of new neurones; reducing the risk, or slowing the devlopment, of neurological disease. Basically, research suggests that this IF can extend and improve the quality of your life. Also, with 2 fast days a week, my overall weekly calorie intake is significantly less then if I didn't fast, therfore helping with fat loss.

There are many other IF approaches though, some of which show similar health benefits. Lorian gives some useful links here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/intermittent-fasting/190015-intermittent-fasting-if-ebook-52-diet-uk-m-trial.html


----------

